# Job Title: Remote Experienced HCC Coding Coders needed ASAP



## anelson30 (Nov 12, 2012)

Job Title: Remote Experienced HCC Coding Coders needed ASAP



We are looking for experienced full-time or part-time contract HCC coders (Medicare Risk Adjustment Coders) ASAP!  Position will be remote and will start ASAP if qualified and dedicated, committed to project. 



Responsibilities:



•    Review and assign codes, assessment documentation and accurately translate medical information into the appropriate code.  Ensure needed documentation is present to validate the code.  Any issues to the lead or management, as appropriate.



•    Must meet daily/weekly coding volumes



•    Provide support regarding the documentation and coding needed to successfully execute the department goals.



•   Enter information into a comprehensive tracking and management tool for assigned network. Track all HCC coding activities ensure that all tasks are completed in a timely manner.  Correlate activities, processes and HCC results/ metrics to evaluate outcomes.



Please send resume to:



anelson@e-codesolutions.com


----------



## Chocolatemama (Dec 3, 2012)

*Pay check*

How do this company pay their employee?   Once week, every 2 weeks, Once a month, when the project is finish or when you get the money from the clinic..


----------



## slivingston (Dec 4, 2012)

Can you tell us what the pay is for this position (hourly, or per report) and frequency of pay?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## angelamhickman@gmail.com (May 5, 2016)

*I have 100 HCC Coders Trained and Certified available immediately*

Please contact me ASAP: I currently have 100 HCC Coders all trained and certified.

Sincerely,
Angela M. Hickman MS, CPC, CEDC, CPMA, AHIMA ICD-10-CM/PCS Trainer & Ambassador
Vice President of Business Development at Miramed: A Global Services Company
angelamhickman@gmail.com
https://www.linkedin.com/in/angelahickman1
*317-997-7835*


----------



## CodingKing (May 5, 2016)

angelamhickman@gmail.com said:


> Please contact me ASAP: I currently have 100 HCC Coders all trained and certified.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Angela M. Hickman MS, CPC, CEDC, CPMA, AHIMA ICD-10-CM/PCS Trainer & Ambassador
> ...




Hi,


I don't have this companies contact info but here is a HCC position that came across my local chapters job blast email



> Esteemed Chapter Officer, On behalf of CEO Brian Boyce, BSHS, CPC, CPC-I, CRC, CTPRP, I am happy to announce that ionHealthcare, a nationally renowned risk adjustment coding company is currently hiring 1099 coders for work from home risk adjustment coding work. ionHealthcare carries a reputation of being one of the best risk adjustment vendors across the country. Brian is the author of the official CRC (Certified Risk-Adjustment Coder) program offered at the AAPC. ionHealthcare provides training and equipment. Working for ionHealthcare helps to prepare coders to take the CRC exam. Those with experience in diagnosis coding, risk adjustment, DRG, or with clinical certifications (RN, LPN/LVN, MA, CNA, etc.) are highly sought, but all are welcome to apply. Interested candidates who are certified coders and not working for another risk adjustment vendor may apply online at the following link: (note that there is an open-book pre-employment test on ICD coding/ risk adjustment immediately after the application) https://www.ionhealthcare.com/ionweb/Careers/careers.cshtml Thank you for sharing with your members!


----------

